# so scared, please answer,will i gain weight?



## bluebutterfly26 (Jan 19, 2011)

some one, please help. i need some comfort and reassurance. i am going crazy. i have graves disease, and I just recently had the radioactive iodine treatment to kill off my thyroid. now, my anxiety level is through the roof. i feel horrible. and i'm stressing so much thinking about how much weight and how huge i'm gonna get now. i am currently 120 pounds. and i am very body conscious. i can't let myself gain weight. i want to know other people who have had their thyroid killed off or removed, how much weight did you gain after? and in a few months when i can get started on Synthoid meds, will i be able to lose weight just like any other healthy person. because, i hear all these horror stories on the internet about people who had their thyroid removed or killed off, and they say they can never lose weight, even when on the proper meds to stabalize their metabolism. i just want to know that there is hope that once im on my meds, i will be a be able to lose weight, as long as i exercise and diet. i'm so scared. please some one share some encouraging experiences.? please.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Prior to my thyroidectomy, I weighed about 125. That was a year and a half ago. A lot has happened in that year and a half, and today, I weigh...wait for it...drum roll please...about 125.

All 5 of the women I know personally who have had thyroidectomies are completely normal weight.

As long as you get your levels right, you should have about the same experience you did before, weight-wise.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I was one of those who gained a lot...27 pounds total.

*BUT* I was severely undermedicated. Like Octavia said, if you keep on top of your levels, you'll be fine.

I've since lost 15 of those 27 pounds. Still working on the 12, but honestly, my body is just different now. Not fatter -- I actually dropped a size from before my surgery -- but more muscle. And, um, er, I grew boobs, too. Which is SO weird to hit a 2nd puberty at 37.  People tell me I look much thinner.


----------



## rkh3 (Feb 27, 2010)

Why are you waiting a few months to start Synthroid?


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

I have Graves, and weigh about the same. I do exercise. If I stick to a balanced diet, I can lose weight. If you continue your current habits and have your levels at at optimal place you should not gain weight.


----------



## midgetmaid (Jul 22, 2010)

I weigh the same as I did before thyroid disease. When my TSH went to 42 after RAI, I was still eating more than I wanted to keep the weight on. I had gotten gaunt beforehand.

I now have to watch what I eat, but if I gain a couple of pounds I can shed it if I'm careful.

I know several people with thyroid disease and they all are about the same size as before-if they were overweight, they still are. If normal or thin, most stayed that way.

Try to focus on eating healthy and drinking plenty of water. You'll be fine-really!

Renee


----------



## adenure (May 7, 2012)

Hi!

You sound like me pre surgery! I had a TT almost 3 months ago (methimazole caused my liver enzymes to rise 8 times the normal amount on only 5 mg a day!) So, surgery it was! I started Synthroid (brand) 100 mcg. day 2 after surgery. My TSH was 6.35 6 weeks later. My endo. upped my dose to 112 mcg. and my TSH is now .68 and my free T4 is in the upper normal range. Even on the 100 mcg, I didn't gain any weight. I'm 5' 4" and weight 118 lbs. give or take a pound depending on the day! I eat well (98% of the time!) and work out on the bike about 30 min. hard cardio 3-4 times a week.

I was super scared about gaining a lot of weight and part of me still is, but I've been fine. I think getting labs drawn if you start to experience symptoms of hypo (like weight gain, constipation, cold feeling, dry hair/ nails, slower heart beat) is important. Be in tune to your body.

Alexis


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

Alexis,

For what it's worth.....the average human body will gain weight over time as you reach middle age. It's normal. Don't be afraid of it. Just keep exercising reasonably and eat a balanced diet. *Do not obsess over it*.


----------

